# New freestyle disc dog video: we're getting better!



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Slowly but surely, our "routine" (which is off the cuff, no planning involved) is becoming smoother. Here's a video:






I love this sport because, like agility, it is truly a team sport. You are judged not just on the dog's abilities, but on yours, and the whole thing falls apart when one element isn't working right. As with agility, I'm the weak link in our team. In particular, I really need to practice and work some more creative types of throws into the repertoire. 

This is what is meant by "tracking" a disc.









And our haul for the day. You know it's good when it outweighs the dog!!!









As always, thanks to the photographers. For obvious reasons, I can't do this myself.


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

that looks like soo much fun!!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Found a couple more pics on someone else's album...


















We don't call her the half-baked half-breed for nothin'!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

GottaLuvMutts said:


>


I really need to go into a sport with sweet prizes lol

Congrats!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Shaina said:


> I really need to go into a sport with sweet prizes lol
> 
> Congrats!


The Washington disc dog group has some absolutely amazing sponsors: Go!, Blue Dog Bakery, Methow Dog, Dogswell, BlueBuff, and several local places. 
'Tis the season for Kit to be supporting herself; Christmas in July!


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Found a couple more pics on someone else's album...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love these pics!!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Man, you can just see she is having a blast!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Have I told you before that I love your disc dog threads???? You guys look amazing!!! And it's good that you have a dog that can support herself a bit LOL. I keep telling Kimma to get a job, but she's so lazy


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I just finished putting together a rough plan of what our routine will look like for the rest of the competitions this summer. For anyone that cares, most competitions allow up to 5 discs during freestyle. Dogs are usually trained to bring discs all the way back IF the handler isn't holding any; otherwise, drop them in anticipation of the next disc. 

So the idea when building a routine is to have...
1) an opening sequence of tricks that don't involve discs (before the clock starts)
2) several "sets" each consisting of 3-4 close in tricks followed by one long throw to allow the handler time to pick up all the discs
3) a concluding trick, usually meant to signal the end of the routine

Here's the routine I just built:
Opening sequence: weaves
Set 1: zig zag - a series of throws where the dog moves from the left to the right of the handler. I'm building backhand, forehand, backhand push, and forehand under leg throws into that.
Set 2: flips - over right shoulder of dog, over left shoulder of dog, twirly flip, and then a hammer throw to send her out
Brief interlude: run thru legs to catch thumber behind me
Set 3: knee vault, roll over, scoot flip, and an overhand wrist to send her out
Set 4: tummy vault and then 3 catches in sit-pretty position
Concluding trick: high-five from sit pretty position

If you watch the video carefully, you'll see some of the elements in this routine, in no particular order.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

wow! Now that is truly team work. You can tell your dog really loves it and is completely comfortable performing.


----------



## Hiaja (Aug 15, 2008)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> The Washington disc dog group has some absolutely amazing sponsors: Go!, Blue Dog Bakery, Methow Dog, Dogswell, BlueBuff, and several local places.
> 'Tis the season for Kit to be supporting herself; Christmas in July!


I love that your dog can support herself ! You two looked awesome out there! Congrats! That is a sport I have a good amount of interest in.


----------

